# Should I rescue a lone cory catfish?



## ScrewdriverKey (Dec 11, 2015)

So... I will start that I am a complete newbie at keeping fish. I plan to get a betta for my 10gal planted tank I set up several weeks ago, but I'm holding off until after the holidays to get one.

Then I was at the store today and saw a lone cory catfish in a tank. And he was adorable. From the information they had there it shouldn't be alone and with at least one other (though i have read 6 is the desired minimum). 

It breaks my heart to see him stuck at the store all by himself.

Has anyone heard or experienced introducing a cory catfish with another group of corys? I have heard that they need to be from the same family, but has there been instances of at least having 2 or 3 corys get along with another from a different family?

I'm thinking I might go back and get him so at least he won't die at a pet store tank, but if I can get him a friend I would rather do that.

(also, it said that it only grows to about 2in... so i guess a kind of pygmy cory. another reason i considered getting it for my 10gal).

Any thoughts?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

The store will most likely get more in during their next fish order (usually weekly) he probably wont be lonely for long

But you will need to get at the very very least two more, but 6 or over is much better, otherwise its not much of a rescue. They are fine with other cory species but feel much safer and happier with a big school of their own species.
What kind of cory was it? One of these?


----------



## ScrewdriverKey (Dec 11, 2015)

I want to say it was a sterba's catfish, at least in coloration and shape. It had spots and a rather square shaped head. I will have to check if I go back, I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Yeah you def want to find out the species, luckily sterbais are pretty common (at least they are round here) so you should have no problem finding him some friends if you do decide to get him


----------



## ScrewdriverKey (Dec 11, 2015)

I will do some more research on them and see if they're a good match for me before I give into an impulse buy. If I give in he might get a new leafy home... and some friends.  They are so cute! 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

They are easily one of the cutest fish!!


----------



## Fin2you (Mar 5, 2012)

Never leave a lonely cory at the store LOL it must come home immediately. At 1 point my 'kitchen counter' betta community 10gal housed, 2 hasbrosus, 1 julii, 1 panda & 1 of another variety. 
I am slowly building up a decent school of julii's back up in my big 30gal. I have 1 3 year old from my original mentioned group & 1 baby purchased recently. I seem to have 0 luck getting to the store when they have a tankful.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, cories will get along with each other in the same tank but they won't shoal. They need their shoal to be healthy and social. Also, you aren't actually rescuing unless you get it for free and with how quick the store turnover is, I wouldn't do it unless you're prepared. Sterbai get just over 2 inches, a little big for a 10 gallon to hold a nice shoal of at least 5-6. Instead, try Panda's, Julii's, or Habrosus if you just want a cory. But don't stuff a fish in a tank just because you think it's lonely at the store, I don't mean to sound harsh with this, but it's really no better at home in a smaller tank than it needs, than in the store where he'll have friends soon enough. Stores get shipments each week and likely the shipment will be very soon anyway.


----------



## ScrewdriverKey (Dec 11, 2015)

That's not harsh at all, *lilnaugrim*! I work with dog rescues and one of the biggest challenges is people getting a dog without realizing what their in for... and that was the thought that kept me from walking out of the store with a fish yesterday.
Rather get some opinions and do some research before I jumped into a potentially bad idea.
After this thread and reading up I probably won't get any until I can commit to a larger tank. I like them but they won't be a great match for me right now. 

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

ScrewdriverKey said:


> That's not harsh at all, *lilnaugrim*! I work with dog rescues and one of the biggest challenges is people getting a dog without realizing what their in for... and that was the thought that kept me from walking out of the store with a fish yesterday.
> Rather get some opinions and do some research before I jumped into a potentially bad idea.
> After this thread and reading up I probably won't get any until I can commit to a larger tank. I like them but they won't be a great match for me right now.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions!


Oh fantastic! Yeah, I could imagine that would be tough seeing all the people that aren't ready but still adopting anyway >.< though, same as working in any pet shop really if you know what you're talking about  Glad you did your research! :-D


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Lucky you to have sterbais as a common cory by you! Here they are a rare sight. They're also very expensive ($12 per a fish) But they are great for tanks with warm water species like betta, angels, rams.. even discus. Unlike most cory sterbia can live fine at low to mic 80sF, most other cory species need mid to low 70sF and going above 80 will shorten their lifespan.
Sterbai









IMO you should not buy cory unless you can get a proper shoal size for that species (and know which species so they have proper tank size).


----------

